# Visiting from Nashville



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

A couple of questions...

1st of all, my wife and I will be visiting Boston from Dec 1st-5th.

I plan on carrying while we are visiting, as long as that is recommended. Just a few things that we plan on doing is the Freedom Trail, Tour of Fenway, Cambridge, etc. Also plan on taking a day trip to Cooperstown.

Any suggestions on things to see and does anyone see a problem with carrying a weapon while on my visit?

Deputy Sheriff just outside Nashville


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Bring a jacket.

Might be a little chilly first week of December


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

Figured as much. For the last several years my wife and I have gone on a little weekend getaway the week after Thanksgiving. We've always gone somewhere we've never been to. This year Boston sounded cool, but I'm hoping that's all it is.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Bring a jacket.
And your shiny badge with I.D.
For that 218 privilege.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> Bring a jacket.
> 
> Might be a little chilly first week of December


And a gun for under your jacket. Both are recommended.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

The north end is nice, freedom trail goes right through. Patriots are playing the sunday your here at 1pm. There's a train from boston to the stadium. Lots to do at Gilette without even going into the game. There's probably a bruins or Celtics gameb that weekend also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

MiamiVice said:


> The north end is nice, freedom trail goes right through. Patriots are playing the sunday your here at 1pm. There's a train from boston to the stadium. Lots to do at Gilette without even going into the game. There's probably a bruins or Celtics gameb that weekend also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice, I did look into tickets for the Patriots game, but decided I would have to sell one of my kids to afford tix. Quickly realized the difference between ticket prices for a consistently good NFL team and a bad one here in Nashville. Of course, tix are always cheaper the week of, at least here they are.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

MiamiVice said:


> The north end is nice, freedom trail goes right through. Patriots are playing the sunday your here at 1pm. There's a train from boston to the stadium. Lots to do at Gilette without even going into the game. There's probably a bruins or Celtics gameb that weekend also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Screw that touristy crap. See the "real" Boston: Spend some quality time viewing the local "culture" on Boston Common. Have a drink (or 6) in a Southie gin mill. Shop for souvenirs in Dudley Sq. Spend a late night strolling the picturesque streets of Mattapan. So much to see!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Crazy Otto said:


> Screw that touristy crap. See the "real" Boston: Spend some quality time viewing the local "culture" on Boston Common. Have a drink (or 6) in a Southie gin mill. Shop for souvenirs in Dudley Sq. Spend a late night strolling the picturesque streets of Mattapan. So much to see!


bad, bad, bad


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

Crazy Otto said:


> Screw that touristy crap. See the "real" Boston: Spend some quality time viewing the local "culture" on Boston Common. Have a drink (or 6) in a Southie gin mill. Shop for souvenirs in Dudley Sq. Spend a late night strolling the picturesque streets of Mattapan. So much to see!


Those areas do look charming


----------



## vermontfuzz (Apr 18, 2011)

Boston to Cooperstown is a heck of a day trip! LOL


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Observation deck at the Prudential, can see all the way to NH on a crisp clear winter day, grab a drink at top of the hub-sure touristy, but what the hell, you're a tourist. Day trip to the Old North Bridge if you're into the history, or Paul Revere House and a pizza at Pizzeria Regina in the North End (watch NO ONE will f with that one) Guns verboten at the sports venues, but everywhere else you should be OK.
Pay no attention to the nay sayers, the Public Gardens and Common are fairly safe during the day, nighttime...not so much
Please God, though I hope you're not staying at the Hampton Inn or Rounhouse Suites both on Mass Av-complete walking dead zombie land junkie shit zone...


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

If your interested in gilette or the Patriots send me a pm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Just bustin balls, Scribbles.

Take a Duck Tour. I took the family on one a few weeks ago. Great way to get a quick overview of the city and its history. Takes about 90 minutes or so. Very entertaining.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Pay no attention to the nay sayers, the Public Gardens and Common are fairly safe during the day, nighttime...not so much
> Please God, though I hope you're not staying at the Hampton Inn or Rounhouse Suites both on Mass Av-complete walking dead zombie land junkie shit zone...


You should write reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Crazy Otto said:


> Just bustin balls, Scribbles.
> 
> Take a Duck Tour. I took the family on one a few weeks ago. Great way to get a quick overview of the city and its history. Takes about 90 minutes or so. Very entertaining.


And these days, you just might get the added attraction of seeing a real live accident investigation team at work while you sit comfortably on the curb nearby since they'll make you get off the Duck Boat.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> And these days, you just might get the added attraction of seeing a real live accident investigation team at work while you sit comfortably on the curb nearby since they'll make you get off the Duck Boat.


Wasn't gonna go down that road....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Crazy Otto said:


> Wasn't gonna go down that road....


Didn't they also drive...er, pilot one of those over a sailboat last year? Quack quack!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Crazy Otto said:


> Spend a late night strolling the picturesque streets of Mattapan. So much to see!


While the PCC trolley cars are kinda cool, they don't call it Murderpan for nothing.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

No crashes! I try to avoid them if possible. I'm a DRE, so I prefer them if they're impaired.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2016)

mtc said:


> Oh good !! Leave your card for us - we're ALWAYS looking for one !


A long way to go for an eval, but I'd be up for it!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to try and rob a CVS for some oxy if you visit Charlestown or Chelsea, a kind of hidden tradition.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

BxDetSgt said:


> Don't forget to try and rob a CVS for some oxy if you visit Charlestown or Chelsea, a kind of hidden tradition.


Tell 'em ****** sent ya. And no, that's not being racist.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

BxDetSgt said:


> Don't forget to try and rob a CVS for some oxy if you visit Charlestown or Chelsea, a kind of hidden tradition.


Charlestown kids are moving up !
I remember when angel dust was the drug of choice .
( yeah, I'm dating myself  )


----------

